# Thank you sod-dick-con



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

In honour of Sadiq Khans "knife control" policy, I picked this up the other day, along with a Nike hijab to grant me protected status! Review to follow...
@sideKahr; that's Delia my 9 month old Aussie! Review to follow lol.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Just to emphasize the size of this knife, crkt otanashi noh ken, And because the hound was feeling photogenic, here’s of pic of it with my fnx9 and sog seal pup, with Delia in the background..


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Glad to see the pup in the second pic. Thought you were going to sacrifice it.


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

Denton said:


> Glad to see the pup in the second pic. Thought you were going to sacrifice it.


:vs_laugh:


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Denton said:


> Glad to see the pup in the second pic. Thought you were going to sacrifice it.


 You have to pay to see that stuff&#128520;


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Sir, step away from the puppy! Drop the knife and step away from the puppy!


----------

